# What are typical Allroad prices?



## evilpoptart (Sep 5, 2010)

A local shop guy has had one sitting in his shop for quite some time. It's a 2004 2.7TT with 103k on the clock. But he said he'd sell it to me for 7 grand, with a full inspection done by one of the most sought after mechanics in the area, who happens to be my main guy 

Now, the car needs a little TLC, body work for the most part, but is this not a good price?! I've never really priced them out but I was looking at an S4 before this came up, and it seems quite hard to let this one go.

Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Automatic or 6 speed?


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm not sure that I get this thread. Prices of the AR vary by region, by condition, by year, colour, tranmission, load... too many variables. Take a look on Craigslist in your area and see if you can find a couple of ARs as your base knowledge, then adjust for the particular vehcile. None on CL, then use eBay.


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

Trans and Maint history are going to be the biggest factors on price


----------



## julex (Jan 24, 2009)

*6 speed = Awesome, tip = ok*

It is a good price regardless but if it is a speed, you just won a lottery.


----------

